# A little fun.. thought id share.



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Enjoy yall.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice shooting pult, looks like those bands and slugs can do some real damage.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That long draw gives you a lot of power.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love that long draw! Nice hunting set!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen. The hard part to master is the consistency with a longer draw.. yea these slugs are amazing.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice shooting Pulty! I noticed you're a pronounced flipper. We can still be friends though... 

What movie was that? Did they catch the guy in the trainyard?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Nice shooting Pulty! I noticed you're a pronounced flipper. We can still be friends though...
> 
> What movie was that? Did they catch the guy in the trainyard?


 it was the show. Cleverman. Some Australian show. Its easier if ya watched it lol. And i flip cause i find it helps keep the ammo flying straight.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Everyone is switching to gum rubber! Just got some myself to try.

Good shooting.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Everyone is switching to gum rubber! Just got some myself to try.
> 
> Good shooting.


 these are awesome. The bandset would be this rubber. Simple shot sells it.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great shooting! And nice video to demonstrate the power of gum
Rubber! Wee done!!✌️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

